# Chloe mini woody



## laica

Just thought I would share this little cutie! Anyone else enjoying the more petite chloe woody totes?


----------



## l.ch.

Soo cute!!!


----------



## canyongirl

I have a small woody and adore it! So perfect worn crossbody. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## workmomshopaddict

Oh I’ve been eyeing this!!! Let me know if it’s worth the $$


----------



## Bumbles

laica said:


> Just thought I would share this little cutie! Anyone else enjoying the more petite chloe woody totes?
> 
> View attachment 5579071


Congrats!!    This is adorable. I’ve been eyeing it too. Are you enjoying it? Is it worth it? The nano is too tiny but this mini I reckon is perfect size


----------



## laica

Bumbles said:


> Congrats!!    This is adorable. I’ve been eyeing it too. Are you enjoying it? Is it worth it? The nano is too tiny but this mini I reckon is perfect size


Sorry only just saw this, I think its the perfect size if you want a smaller woody. It can fit my iphone 13 inside perfectly along with a small purse and other bits and bobs. The handles tuck in neatly at the top which I love.


----------



## Bumbles

laica said:


> Sorry only just saw this, I think its the perfect size if you want a smaller woody. It can fit my iphone 13 inside perfectly along with a small purse and other bits and bobs. The handles tuck in neatly at the top which I love.


Can I ask what colour yours is? It doesn’t look like the brown. Also how tall are you if you don’t mind me asking and if you can wear it crossbody. I think the strap is not adjustable right? I’ve been eyeing the mini as a nice summer bag. I think this will be perfect. Thanks for sharing


----------



## laica

Bumbles said:


> Can I ask what colour yours is? It doesn’t look like the brown. Also how tall are you if you don’t mind me asking and if you can wear it crossbody. I think the strap is not adjustable right? I’ve been eyeing the mini as a nice summer bag. I think this will be perfect. Thanks for sharing


Hi thats right mine is in the white and beige colour. I am 5ft 1 (154cm) and I can wear it cross body no problem. It sits on my hip just right. I find it really comfortable ☺️


----------

